# How often do I need to wind my watch?



## scbono (Feb 19, 2007)

I have recently bought a new Breitling Skyracer watch and just wanted to know how often I should wind it? I don't want to have to wait for it to stop to realise it needs to be wound....

many thanks.....


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi,

If you leave it on the dresser for two days it is sure to stop. It has about a 42 hour power reserve from fully wound by hand. If you take it off over night with 50% power reserve then it should still be going next morning. No need to wind at all. Just put it on and wear it. There is more then enough movement in a normal day to keep it going for years to come. When you adjust the movement for the date, once a month or so, you can at the same time give the stem 15-25 turns clock wise or what you feel is enough given the amount of resistance you will feel from the spring as it approaches fully wound. Its very hard to over wind the movement as it has a built in slip clutch to prevent over winding by the counter weight which swings freely as your arm moves.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Hi, scbono. Welcome aboard! Congratulations...*



scbono said:


> I have recently bought a new Breitling Skyracer watch and just wanted to know how often I should wind it? I don't want to have to wait for it to stop to realise it needs to be wound....


on your new Breitling and wear it well. I assume from your question this may be your first automatic "self-winding" mechanical watch. If so, a "full" wind as described in your manual will provide power to the mainspring for about 42 hours. After a full wind, if you wear your watch daily, at least eight or more hours a day, you will not need to "re-wind" it at all. The "power reserve" will be maintained by normal wrist movement causing the rotor to automatically "re-wind" the watch. If you set the watch down for more than 24 hours, it is a good idea to manually wind it just before you start wearing it again. An inexpensive automatic watch winder may be a good investment for you if you are not wearing the watch every day. It will keep your watch "ready to go" for you which is a convenience for many owners. Others actually enjoy winding and setting their time pieces. Enjoy your new Skyracer and post pics when you can. :-! 
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Hi, scbono. Welcome aboard! Congratulations...*

Oy Ron, we gotta stop meeting like this :-d :-d !!


----------



## scbono (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi all,
Many thanks for the very useful information... 
(yes it is my first automatic "self-winding" mechanical watch and I cannot wait to find out all about their mechanisms). 

I will be posting a few photos soon.,....


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Hi, scbono. Welcome aboard! Congratulations...*



SnapIT said:


> Oy Ron, we gotta stop meeting like this :-d :-d !!


:-d Saweeeeee... as my grand baby would say... :-d 
Cheers,
Ron


----------

